# yoh



## Drakanyst (Jun 9, 2015)

hey folks! i'm not really "new" in the sense that my account was made a while ago. i have, however, been a lurker. got about fourteen years of martial arts experience and going. currently i'm training at a university in korea with a major in taekwondo security. 

while i may not be the eldest, best, etc, if you have any questions i can answer, i'm here.

[also a student of japanese, korean, and spanish language. feel free to message in any of these languages.]


----------



## Gnarlie (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Drakanyst

Welcome. I look forward to hearing what you have to say!


----------



## Steve (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to the site.  Glad you've decided to emerge from the shadows.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Glad to see we haven't scared you away with all your lurking.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome
ようこそ
환영
bienvenida


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Buka (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome to posting on MT Drakanyst.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Drakanyst (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks everybody!


----------



## Orange Lightning (Jun 14, 2015)

Drakanyst said:


> hey folks! i'm not really "new" in the sense that my account was made a while ago. i have, however, been a lurker. got about fourteen years of martial arts experience and going. currently i'm training at a university in korea with a major in taekwondo security.
> 
> while i may not be the eldest, best, etc, if you have any questions i can answer, i'm here.
> 
> [also a student of japanese, korean, and spanish language. feel free to message in any of these languages.]



There is.... a whole college course in taekwondo? Plus security?

That strikes me as incredibly awesome and hilarious. Dude you literally major in kicking people. xD That's great. I didn't know that was a thing. Congrats on that. 

Welcome by the way.


----------



## Drakanyst (Jun 15, 2015)

Ahah, yeah- that's the neat thing. Over on this side, martial arts are often viewed the way say other colleges see soccer. It's a sport, so therefore it falls in the range of sports and recreation majors. Some universities have the security side- body guard training, law courses and the like. My current university is one such location.


----------



## Drakanyst (Jun 15, 2015)

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Chrisoro (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

